# I think my rat is pregnant.



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

I took her to petland and they said she was pregnant, which confirmed my suspicions. However I don't think they are that reliable even if they work at a pet store. Actually I have two rats that may be pregnant, which is why I am so nervous. I adopted them both from a breeder but I guess something happened while they were there. Eek! 

Questions:

Is it okay that I separated the sisters? 

When/if babies come should I adopt them out on craigslist?

Should there be a re-homing fee? 

I am very nervous about this but I want to do good by my girls.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Oh and should I rage at the person I adopted them from? I'm angry x)


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of her tummy? That may help 

Not sure about the first question.. But I would keep them together for sure- At least until they're about to have the babies.

Yes, just be very careful who you give them to. I would post an ad on there when they're about 2-3 weeks old. Be sure to wait until they're at least 5-6 weeks old before finding them homes. A LOT of people on their could very well be trying to get them for another
purpose. You should probably charge a 5 dollar fee per rat, just to be safe. And be sure you ask the potential adopter
lots of questions.

I would DEFINITELY tell your breeder. Be sure to get your money back and do your best to spread the word about him/her being irresponsible.

Good luck


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I would be mad at the breeder because either they sold you rats they got pregnant intentionally, or they are pregnant with their brother's babies because they weren't separated early enough.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like you bought from a feeder breeder? They don't work too hard at separation, since their rats are doomed to an early fate, anyway. Nothing you can do about that now, except make sure you never go back to them.

Petland? I wouldn't be trusting any opinions from a place called Petland. Take them to the vet, who can tell you exactly what to expect and when to expect it. I'd contact the local rescue and see if they can assist you in finding homes for the babies.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will contact my vet. Fortunately he does ratty checkups too. Its just a bit of a drive but its worth it. I will try and get a video up of them, and if I can find my camera charger I could easily show them. Btw, I have been feeding them boiled eggs along with their regular diet as someone suggested in another thread.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Btw, anymore advice? Some say its okay to keep the two females together so I am curious. Would it be okay if they both had a litter together? At the moment I have them separate but I feel bad because one is in a tank atm.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

She gave birth this morning, she had 10 babies. They all have dark eyes. I phoned the lady I adopted her from and she said she may have been exposed to a russian blue rex dumbo and a patchwork rex sandard ear. Apparently there cages were close.What does this mean for the babies? My girl is a mink dumbo. I have no clue about genetics. Is it even possible for her to be impregnated by two males??? D:


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

If this breeder knows coats, colors and ears, I suppose they should know better than to let rats get that close -.-'
I would rage, and see if the breeder would help you rehome them. That is ridiculous.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Yea, I am kinda nervous about it. My only option is to post on craigslist and I don't even know if I should do a re-homing fee. I am really anxious about the whole situation but at least she only had 10. I have someone that wants to adopt two in 5 weeks, so that's a positive. I am just curious about what to do once they are weaned, and even what genetics they have. Its a odd place to be in. x)


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If she mated with the dumbo the babies will all be dumbo. Some of the babies should also be rex as it is a dominant trait. If she mated with the patchwork it is possible that none of them will be dumbo, it all depends if he is het or **** for standard ears. I dont think patchwork is a dominant trait, but I could be wrong.

Also, when you rehome them, ask a fee. Make it 5 to 10. Probably about 7 because that is above what people will normally have to pay at a pet store for a feeder that size. Also ask lots of questions. Ask if they already have rats, and ask for pictures. Some people will say they have some and really don't. Also, google their names and numbers when you get it. It is unlikely that something will show up, but occasionally you might find someone on a reptile forum or something(doesn't always mean they wont love their rats).


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Okay, I will be a mini detective. Oh and I spoke with my mom and she said we could keep most of the girls. So that is a bright side. Would just need to find homes for the males. So Rex is dominant and dumbo is recessive because the patchwork she said was a double rex? Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Double Rex is controlled by more than one gene I think. Or it might be too copies of the Rex gene, but I don't think that is what it is. What is your rat? I can try to tell you what you might get.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

She is a Mink Berkshire and her sister is black capped. However only one gave birth, her sister is not pregnant, thank goodness. So possible fathers as a russian blue rex dumbo and a double patchwork rex standard. Unless they are more more possible fathers I don't know about lol. I feel like the maury show.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

I was checking out the babes and they do seem a lot larger than most babies I have seen in the past. They are only two days old and bigger than the size of a quarter. O3O!


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

You should charge a re-homing fee in order to ensure that the babies are going to good homes. Also, advertising them for free may even deter otherwise good owners who are suspicious that you aren't charging anything for them. Charge a re-homing fee and ask some general questions about the home they are going in to. Also ensure that the rats are being adopted out in pairs or are going into a home that already has a rat to ensure that they aren't going to be lonely in their new home.


----------



## guppy (May 19, 2012)

Congrats on your babies! Have fun  Remember to handle them EVERY DAY right now, as this is crucial to making sure they are loving and friendly (This is only if mama will let you touch them though) and also, do NOT NOT NOT NOT wean them. Let them wean on their own, occasionally start feeding them doggy or kitty food and lab blocks around three weeks, they'll come around  Other than that, good luck and have fun with your cuties!


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

There are ten babies; it is day 5. Two of them appear white and eight are various shades of dark.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Post ads on Petfinder. Put ads in you local paper. Also put ads in the adoption section on here. I wouldn't trust craigslist.

Petfinder- people are obviously looking for a pet
Local Paper- Local. You will most likely know them. Or someone you know does and will tell you if they are okay.
This forum- Well, we are a bunch of rat lovers 
Craigslist- You have no clue what kind of person could be on there.

Also, try to find a friend who is willing to take one.

Adoption fee- Yes. I would say 7$, which is cheaper than a pet rat, in most pet stores, but more expensive than a feeder rat. If they want it for a pet they will think $3 cheaper that a pet store will be a steal to them. But, if they want them for feeders, they will think that is too expensive for snake food (feeders are about $2-$3.)

Best of luck with the babies. I really hope you will post pics


----------

